# switching jobs in dubai before contract expires



## gabriel jose (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all,

i have a visa from a company im on on the contract for just 3 months..but the sponsor doesnt have any problems if i switch my job or even to issue noc. Coz i have paid all my visa processing charges..

My question is

1. Can i work for some other company with my existing visa and labour card and a noc from my current employer?

2. How can i get a new employment visa from llc/fz company without a ban?

3.i have heard that if i get a job with more salary than now i will not be banned...is that true???

Looking for some assistance...
Thanx


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

My _question's are_ 

1. Can i work for some other company with my existing visa and labour card and a noc from my current employer?
_No, that would be a huge problem if ever you were to be checked by the authorities. You can work 'part-time' at another employer with an NOC from your sponsor/original employer. But that is 'part-time'.. I have heard of people abusing the hours etc.. but that would be an 'at your own risk' kind of situation which I am certainly not going to recommend to anyone._
2. How can i get a new employment visa from llc/fz company without a ban?
_The ban kicks in when you breach a work contract, if your limited basis contract is for the period of 3 months, and you complete that period, there is no ban involved (think about it logically, you can't be expected to complete 2 years if your contract is valid for only 3 months). Start the process of finding another job, hopefully you succeed (good luck!  ), and time it so that as soon as you are done with the 3 month period, you can join/get the new employer started on your new work visa._
3.i have heard that if i get a job with more salary than now i will not be banned...is that true???
_What you are referring to is the new provision wherein if an individual has a post-graduate/univeristy degree and makes more than 12000AED per month in their new job, they can get the labor ban lifted. It would not come into play for you as i mentioned above..._
Hope that helps..


----------

